# When it's bitter cold outside, remember that summer is only a few months away



## Bobw235 (Jan 8, 2017)

I took this in St. Ives in June 2015, and did some work on the photo last night.


----------



## Carla (Jan 8, 2017)

Phew! Now I start to sweat, haha! Beautiful pic, Bob. Have you ever made calanders or thought of making them with some of your pics?


----------



## Bobw235 (Jan 8, 2017)

Carla said:


> Phew! Now I start to sweat, haha! Beautiful pic, Bob. Have you ever made calanders or thought of making them with some of your pics?



Thanks Carla. I didn't do it this past year, but intend to make them this year for my family and some friends. I have enough photos now to make something that would be consistently interesting. Have to get a few new winter shots this year to add to my collection and have a new camera to help me with that.

One more to make you think of warmer temps. I spent some time working on this last night. I've probably posted it up here before, but I like this version better. This is from The Lost Gardens of Heligan over in Cornwall, UK.  We were there in June, 2015 to visit my grandkids. We had a picnic here with the poppies all around us.


----------



## Carla (Jan 8, 2017)

Positively gorgeous! What a view!


----------

